# harvesting and curing



## indeedica (Apr 23, 2006)

hey all how are you doing...

my babies are pretty close to harvest, my pistils are just starting to turn. i am a first timer and will be drying in a closet. i was wondering at what point in the drying process i need to trim leaves away, and when i should seal up the buds for the curing process?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 23, 2006)

Check out the thread right below yours http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2722
plenty of info.


----------

